# Lavorare "in" oppure "a" oppure "da" oppure "per"



## Maracayero en Montreal

Buongiorno, 

Come se dice?

Lavoro _*a*_ uno Starbucks?

Lavoro *in* uno Starbucks?

Grazie


----------



## Sempervirens

Maracayero en Montreal said:


> Buongiorno,
> 
> Come se dice?
> 
> Lavoro _*a*_ uno Starbucks?
> 
> Lavoro *in* uno Starbucks?
> 
> Grazie



Ciao! Se lo dovessi dire io allora sceglierei tra queste alternative: Lavoro allo Starbucks: Lavoro in uno Starbucks.


----------



## annadifrancia

Io aggiungerei "Lavoro da Starbucks" 

Non sono sempre intercambiabili:
"Lavoro ALL'università" o "Lavoro IN un'università", ma non "DA".
Mentre con l'esempio di Starbucks, perché è il nome di una catena, si possono usare tutti e tre -- credo con una piccolissima sfumatura diversa.

ciao!
a


----------



## Maracayero en Montreal

Grazie Sempervirens ed Annadifrancia.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao.

Non puoi comunque dire _"Lavoro *a uno* Starbucks";_ non si usa e suona sbagliato. Semmai puoi dire "_Lavoro_ _*presso uno *Starbucks_".

Prevalenti sono comunque le espressioni segnalateti da chi mi ha preceduto, cioè "_Lavoro *in uno* Starbucks_" (per indicare che lavori presso un punto vendita di Starbucks) o "_Lavoro *da* Starbucks_" (che può indicare sia il fatto che lavori presso un punto vendita, che, più ampiamente, il fatto che lavori per l'azienda Starbucks, cioè può essere sinonimo di "_Lavoro *per la* Starbucks_"). 

Se invece si lavora presso una sede aziendale (sede centrale o filiale), non intesa come punto vendita, si puoi dire anche "_Lavoro *alla *Starbucks_" oppure "_Lavoro *presso la* Starbucks_".


----------



## francisgranada

Maracayero en Montreal said:


> ... Come se dice? ...


Mi permetto una piccola correzione (pensando agli eventuali non madrelingua): in italiano si dice "come *si *dice" .


----------



## giginho

Ecco, adesso vorrei il vostro parere:

Non so se esista una regola ma a me capita di dire:

Lavoro *in *FIAT/Ducati/Porsche/Unilever
Lavoro *alla *Martini&Rossi/bacardi/La Stampa/Corriere della Sera...
Lavoro *da *Cicciuzzo o' pizzettaro/Mediaworld/Starbucks....

ovvero uso in quando si tratta di una grande industria, e da quando si tratta di una catena di negozi....sinceramente ad "a" non saprei dargli una collocazione, voi che ne pensate?

Disclaimer: tutti i marchi citati sono di proprietà dei rispettivi titolari ahahahah


----------



## francisgranada

giginho said:


> ...Lavoro *in *FIAT/Ducati/Porsche/Unilever ...


E nel caso se lavoro per esempio in un piccolo ufficio della FIAT lontano da Torino (dalla sede/fabbrica), non va bene "alla FIAT"?


----------



## giginho

Lavoro alla FIAT si sente dire ma ha un che di "vecchio stile"......ma forse sono solo io, tra le nuove leve si sente praticamente solo più "lavoro in FIAT".

Dal punto di vista grammaticale penso che sia equivalente


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Gigi!  

Secondo me la diversa preposizione dipende dalla tipologia identificativa del "luogo di lavoro". Per esempio:
"Il Corriere della Sera" è il "giornale", il "quotidiano", non la società editrice: non diresti mai "lavoro _nel _giornale/_nel _quotidiano XXX", ma "lavoro al giornale Controcorrente, la notizia che non mente" D)

"La FIAT" è una "società", un'"industria" e quindi  "lavoro _in _una società/_nella_ società FIAT"

Per quanto riguarda i locali pubblici è più facile (almeno credo) risalire ad un'eventuale regola che giustifichi la preposizione "da".  
 "Da", con i verbi di quiete, esprime lo stato in luogo e si usa generalmente davanti ai nomi di persona (comuni e propri) ed ha il signficato di "presso": per esempio, "Sono dal notaio" oppure "Stasera sarò da Marta" o "Lavoro da Ciccio Sbrodolone, di tutti i cuochi gran campione"


----------



## annadifrancia

Ciao a tutti, 

sono d'accordissimo con Anja.Ann, che ringrazio perché ha dato la risposta più motivata e completa (cioè quella che avrei voluto scrivere io )!

Aggiungerei solo un'osservazione sulla preposizione "a" (come nell'esempio del mio post precedente): per l'università, per esempio, non si usa "da" né "in" bensì "a". Può darsi che sia un caso generalizzabile alle istituzioni? Lavoro all'INPS, lavoro all'Erario, lavoro alla Discoteca di Stato. Secondo le mie orecchie, in questi casi non starebbero bene "da" e "in". Mentre "presso" va un po' bene dappertutto e mi pare che sia pure un bell'italiano, anche se di livello appena superiore al colloquiale. 

a


----------



## Anja.Ann

Grazie alla mia omonima! Ciao, Anna 

E' vero. Quando il luogo di lavoro corrisponde ad un istituto o istituzione, un ente, un ufficio, un'associazione, usiamo "a": "Lavoro all'Ufficio del Catasto" o "Lavoro all'(Ufficio) Anagrafe".


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Giginho.



giginho said:


> Lavoro *in *FIAT/Ducati/Porsche/Unilever                (...) uso in quando si tratta di una grande industria


L'uso di "in" in questo contesto è un "nordismo" (in particolare un milanesismo diffusosi in altre aree del Nord); direi che è scorretto. 
In italiano standard si dice "Lavoro *alla* Fiat", indipendentemente dal fatto che si tratti di un'azienda/industria di grandi dimensioni o meno.
"In" va bene quando si tratta di un punto vendita di una catena, come nel caso di Maracayero, ossia "Lavoro *in un* punto vendita della Starbucks", la cui forma ellittica è "Lavoro *in uno *Starbucks", oppure quando indico il tipo di attività anziché il nome proprio della stessa (es. "Lavoro *in un* centro estetico", "Lavoro *in* *un'*agenzia assicurativa"). 
Si può usare anche "presso", ma è meno diffuso nel parlato che nello scritto (es. "Lavoro presso la Fiat", "Lavoro presso un centro estetico", "Lavoro presso un punto vendita Starbucks"), a meno che non si tratti di studi professionali, nel qual caso è frequente anche nel parlato dire "Lavoro *presso uno* studio notarile" (ma non in registri informali, nei quali prevale invece la forma colloquiale "Lavoro da un notaio").



> Lavoro *alla *Martini&Rossi/Bacardi/La Stampa/Corriere della Sera...


Questo è il modo corretto di esprimere il concetto che si lavora presso un'azienda, piccola o grande, il cui nome sia noto all'interlocutore. Come sopra, si potrebbe anche usare "*presso*", ma è poco utilizzato nel parlato. 
"Al/alla" si usano anche per luoghi diversi da aziende, per esempio: "Lavoro *alla* scuola materna di Canicattì", "Lavoro *all'*ufficio collocamento".



> Lavoro *da *Cicciuzzo o' pizzettaro/Mediaworld/Starbucks....                   (...) uso da quando si  tratta di una catena di negozi


Il "da" non si usa soltanto quando il luogo di lavoro è una catena di negozi, ma anche quando è un singolo negozio, soprattutto se il nome dello stesso contiene un nome di persona, come spesso accade per le boutique di abbigliamento, parrucchieri, estetiste (es. "Lavoro *da* Rosy Acconciature", "Lavoro *da* Luca Abbigliamento") oppure quando non si cita il nome del negozio ma l'attività del gestore (es. "Lavoro *da un* fiorista") o quando si tratta di uno studio professionale ("Lavoro *da un* commercialista", "Lavoro *dal *notaio Rossi"). Anche in quest'ultimo caso si può usare "presso" (es. "Lavoro *presso un* commercialista").



> sinceramente ad "a" non saprei dargli  una collocazione, voi che ne pensate?


"A" come preposizione semplice in questi casi non si usa; si usa solo come preposizione articolata; vedi il secondo punto sopra.


----------



## francisgranada

E nel caso di p.e. IBM e Microsoft?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Connie 

Mi pare un po' arbitrario affermare che la preposizione "in", nei casi qui sopra, sia un "nordismo". 

Potremmo, del resto, fare alcune considerazioni sulla scelta tra "in" e "a" e dire che la preposizione "in", quando usata con i verbi di quiete, potrebbe implicare un rimando alla "situazione" o alla "condizione" e cioè, nel nostro caso, "all'ambiente di lavoro": "Lavoro/Sono in Confindustria da tre anni", sei proprio convinta che  sia un'espressione scorretta?

P.S.: Ciao, Francis!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Francis.

E'  uguale. Le dimensioni dell'azienda non cambiano la preposizione che  andrebbe usata in italiano standard, cioè anche nei tuoi esempi si dice  "Lavoro alla IBM"/"Lavoro alla Microsoft".

L'uso delle preposizioni "in" e "su" è molto esteso al Nord nei casi di stato e moto a luogo e molto spesso è errato (es. "_Vado in università_" anziché *all'*; "_Ci siamo incontrati sulmercato_" anzichè *al*);  è però talmente diffuso che è spesso difficile per chi vive nelle aree  in cui siano utilizzate preposizioni errate accorgersi che non si tratta  di italiano standard, ma regionale/dialettale.
Per esempio l'orecchio di Giginho si è abituato alla diffusa forma "Lavoro in Fiat" e pertanto la sente come naturale e corretta.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Be', Connie, "_andare_" non è un verbo di quiete!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Anja. Ti ho letta ora.


> Mi pare un po' arbitrario affermare che la preposizione "in", nei casi qui sopra, sia un "nordismo".


Ho detto che non si usa la preposizione "in" parlando di lavoro presso aziende/industrie di cui si citi il nome proprio (grandi o piccole che siano), come negli esempi riportati.
Se ritieni arbitraria la definizione di "nordismo", lo puoi chiamare "regionalismo", "dialettalismo" o in altro modo, ma il fatto è che non si tratta della preposizione corretta in italiano standard, perché in quest'ultimo si usa *al/alla* (o *presso*, o *da*, ma non *in*).
"Confindustria" non è il nome proprio di un'azienda e quindi si assimila ad altri casi che ho citato (come dire "Lavoro/Vado in tribunale"). 


> Be', Connie, "_andare_" non è un verbo di quiete!


Anche utilizzando un verbo che esprima stato in luogo ("Studio in università") non cambiano le cose. L'italiano standard prevede che si dica "*all'*università".

P.S.: Come avete detto sopra e come si vede anche dai vari esempi che ho riportato nel mio post #13, il tipo di luogo di lavoro determina la preposizione da utilizzare.
Ribadisco che la mia affermazione riguardo al fatto che "in" non sia corretto, benché abbastanza diffuso al Nord, riguardava specificatamente il discorso sollevato da Giginho, cioè il riferimento a grandi aziende/industrie! 
Ovviamente l'uso della stessa preposizione è corretto in altri casi!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Mi sa tanto che non hai letto bene, Connie e rischi di portare fuori strada la discussione.  

Scrivi: "L'uso delle preposizioni "in" e "su" è molto esteso al Nord nei casi di stato e moto a luogo e molto spesso è errato (es. "_Vado in università_")." 

Innanzitutto, si parlava di "verbi di quiete", della sola preposizione "in" e il caso "università" (ma aggiungi pure "scuola", "banca" e istituzioni varie) era già stato analizzato e risolto. Una piccola precisazione: non ho mai sentito nessuno dire "Ci incontriamo sul mercato", forse i dialettismi a cui ti riferisci se davvero sono tanto diffusi, potrebbero essere una prerogativa di Brescia e provincia? 

Be', invece "Confindustria" è il nome proprio dell'organizzazione e non trovo sbagliato dire "Lavoro in Confindustria", forse per il motivo a cui accennavo nel mio post # 15.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Giginho ha fatto domande specifiche e io specificamente gli ho risposto punto per punto, senza allargarmi ad altri verbi al di fuori di "lavorare".

Poiché tu vuoi affermare che invece sia corretto dire "Lavoro in Fiat", mi accusi prima di arbitrarietà per aver detto il contrario, poi di non saper ben leggere e infine di portare fuori strada la discussione, ma non mi pare che fin qui tu abbia portato esempi che dimostrino la correttezza in italiano standard della preposizione "in" nel contesto specifico, cioè col verbo lavorare riferito ad aziende/industrie di cui si cita il nome.
Se ne hai, ben lieta di prenderne nota (Confindustria è, come hai tu stessa detto, un'organizzazione, non un'azienda nè un'industria, per cui non lo ritengo un esempio da mettere sul piano di Fiat, Microsoft, ecc.).

Che al Nord in molti casi si preferisca la preposizione "in" è cosa piuttosto nota (vedi anche questo thread); a volte è comunque corretta, altre no.
Il Nord è un'area vasta e quando lo cito non mi riferisco alla mia sola provincia; l'abuso di "su" non riguarda infatti la mia zona, ma piuttosto il Veneto.

Tornando a bomba, ribadisco quanto ho detto nel mio post #13. 
Sono disposta a ricredermi in caso di valide argomentazioni, centrate sul caso in questione.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Be', Connie, non ho accusato nessuno, ho espresso un'opinione.   
Se hai tempo e voglia, puoi leggere, con più calma, il mio primo post (# 10) per trovare le argomentazioni che, ora, non vedi. 
Non è certo mia intenzione farti ricredere in merito a nulla: se parli con tanta certezza di "nordismi" e "dialettismi" anche laddove forse non ce ne sono, mi pare corretto, nei confronti di chi madrelingua non è, far notare che potrebbe trattarsi di un parere tuo, non per questo universalmente riconosciuto.

Per tornare all'oggetto della questione, se ritieni che "Lavorare_ in _Siemens sarebbe un'esperienza straordinaria" o "Lavorare _in_ Fiat è stressante" siano frasi grammaticalmente scorrette, non mi trovi d'accordo (e se ti interessa conoscere il motivo per cui non sono d'accordo, sempre con tempo e voglia, puoi leggere il mio post # 15). Come dicevo, sempre di parere mio si tratta.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Avevo visto la tua frase


> "La FIAT" è una "società", un'"industria" e quindi  "lavoro _in _una società/_nella_ società FIAT"


però è una motivazione che non mi convince, perché non spiega come mai la costruzione con "in" si usa nel caso di grandi aziende e non in quello delle piccole e medie, come Giginho stesso ha riportato.

"Lavorare in FIAT/in Ferrari/ecc." sono espressioni usatissime, non soltanto nel parlato colloquiale, ma anche ufficialmente, da parte delle stesse aziende. 
Per esempio credo che in caso di offerte di lavoro, direbbero proprio "Vuoi lavorare in FIAT?". Suona più moderno. Anche Giginho ha accennato a questo punto, reputando "vecchio stile" l'espressione "Lavoro alla FIAT". 
Usando "in" si trasmette l'idea di entrare a far parte dell'azienda; "a" o "presso" non trasmettono altrettanto coinvolgimento. Quindi non trovo strano che le aziende interessate si esprimano così; questo ha permesso la diffusione dell'espressione, che ha finito in certi ambiti per prevalere su quella originaria, costruita con "al/alla".

Però alla domanda se io trovi grammaticalmente corretto questo modo di esprimersi, la mia risposta è negativa (anche nel caso degli esempi da te citati), perché il nome proprio dell'azienda viene usato con la costruzione originariamente riservata ai nomi comuni ("Lavoro in fabbrica/ in azienda", ecc.). 
Equiparo questo caso ad altri in cui "in" ha preso il sopravvento sulla preposizione originaria, come ad esempio "E' arrivato in Mercedes e se ne è andato in Panda" anziché "con la/una", dove il nome proprio viene usato con la costruzione originariamente riservata al nome comune ("E' arrivato in auto e se ne è andato in treno").


----------



## Anja.Ann

Bene. Non andrei oltre. 
L'intento era quello di aiutare Gigi, speriamo di non avere ottenuto l'effetto contrario.


----------



## giginho

Connie Eyeland said:


> [omissis]
> Equiparo questo caso ad altri in cui "in" ha preso il sopravvento sulla preposizione originaria, come ad esempio *"E' arrivato in Mercedes e se ne è andato in Panda*" anziché "con la/una", dove il nome proprio viene usato con la costruzione originariamente riservata al nome comune ("E' arrivato in auto e se ne è andato in treno").



Questa proprio non va, Connie: mai sentito nessuno che se ne va *in *Panda....al limite arriva in Mercedes e se ne va in Fiat, ma se arriva *con *la Classe A se ne va *con *la Panda



Anja.Ann said:


> Bene. Non andrei oltre.
> L'intento era quello di aiutare Gigi, speriamo di non avere ottenuto l'effetto contrario.



Effettivamente l'effetto è stato il contrario....ma continuo a cercare una risposta univoca in rete e magari mi chiarisco le idee, così vi dico cosa ho capito!

Grazie ad entrambe lo stesso!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Figurati, Gigi! 
Pst! Anzi, puoi sempre decidere di fermarti al post # 15!


----------



## giginho

Beccatevi questo!

http://www.corriere.it/Rubriche/Scioglilingua/2003/30maggio.shtml



> Domanda: "Mi capita spesso di sentire frasi (con riferimento a stato e moto a luogo) del tipo: "vado in banca" oppure "vado alla posta" e viceversa; ed ancora: "lavoro in Telecom" o "lavoro alla Telecom". Esiste una regola per l'appropriata applicazione delle preposizioni semplici e articolate? Ho fatto una statistica: le persone di una certa età preferiscono "alla", mentre i giovani, più o meno in carriera, privilegiano "in", specie se sono introdotti nell'organico di aziende rinomate. Di lei si sa certamente che lavora "al Corriere", ma qualche suo collega afferma di lavorare "in Espresso" (!), che, detto così, suona come lo slogan di qualche artigiano che decanta e sottolinea la rapidità del proprio operato."
> 
> Risposta:
> Premesso che l'uso in "in" e "alla" è ugualmente corretto e che la preferenza di uno rispetto all'altro dipende dal gusto e dall'eleganza del suono, occorre fare una distinzione. Con i verbi di movimento tale alternanza è di consuetudine. Con gli altri verbi non sempre. Nel caso di "lavorare" addirittura l'alternanza dovrebbe esserci tra "a" e "per" (che è preferibile). Dunque "lavoro per la (o alla) Telecom", "lavoro per il (o al) Corriere", "lavoro per l'Espresso (all'Espresso)".



Piccola nota: questa risposta deriva dalla domanda di una signora avente cognome prettamente del Sud Italia, per cui il regionalismo supposto da Connie,almeno stando a questa singola evidenza, sembra sgretolarsi.

Grazie comunque a entrambe per i notevoli sforzi fatti per chiarirmi la situazione!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ri-ciao, Gigi!



> Questa proprio non va, Connie: mai sentito nessuno che se ne va *in *Panda....al limite arriva in Mercedes e se ne va in Fiat


L'avevo riportato come esempio di linguaggio non  corretto, quindi per forza non va; ho capito cosa intendi dire, che si  usa "in" per la casa automobilistica e non per il modello. Ma si sente  dire anche "E' arrivato in 500" (dalle tue parti forse no). 
E' comunque scorretto al pari di "E' arrivato in Mercedes".


Anja.Ann said:


> L'intento era quello di aiutare Gigi, speriamo di non avere ottenuto l'effetto contrario.





giginho said:


> Effettivamente l'effetto è stato il contrario...


Mi spiace. Speriamo che trovi informazioni!

P.S.: Vedo ora che le hai trovate. Grazie! Quindi è come dicevo: col verbo "lavorare" si usa "a" e "per" e non "in".
L'uso di "in" prevale al Nord forse perché le grandi aziende sono soprattutto al Nord; come dice la signora che ha posto la domanda, anch'io l'ho sempre sentito usare da gente abbastanza giovane "più o meno in carriera". Più uno "yuppismo" che un regionalismo. (Il fatto che la signora abbia cognome del Sud non significa che risieda al Sud).


----------



## Anja.Ann

Grazie, Gigi! Tutti liberi di scegliere! 
Ah, un mio amico romano direbbe "Te la canti e te la soni."   ... hai fatto tutto da solo!


----------



## giginho

Ci manca solo che mi applauda anche e poi ho fatto 31!!! ahahahah!

Mi scuso con Connie, non avevo capito che il tuo esempio era di un modo di dire scorretto, allora siamo d'accordo


----------



## Connie Eyeland

> Ci manca solo che mi applauda anche e poi ho fatto 31!!!


Applauditi pure, che te lo meriti!



Anja.Ann said:


> Grazie, Gigi! Tutti liberi di scegliere!


Sì, liberi di scegliere tra "a" e "per"!
De Rienzo conferma l'intercambiabilità di "in" e "a" in vari casi, ma la esclude per il verbo _lavorare_ (che era quello in discussione in questo thread):


> Domanda: Mi capita spesso di sentire frasi (...) del tipo: (...) "*lavoro in Telecom*" o "lavoro alla Telecom"
> Risposta: Nel caso di "lavorare" addirittura l'alternanza dovrebbe esserci tra "*a*"  e "*per*" (che è preferibile). Dunque "*lavoro per la (o alla) Telecom*",  "lavoro per il (o al) Corriere", "lavoro per l'Espresso (all'Espresso)".


Giusto per chiarire che il mio "parere personale non condivisibile universalmente" (vedi post #21) è comunque condiviso da un linguista.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Be', Connie, solo perché ritengo sia corretto nei confronti di chi frequenta il forum per vedere chiariti i proprio dubbi, mi adatto a rispondere con uno di quei lunghissimi e noiosissimi post che nessuno ha mai voglia di leggere. 

Andiamo per ordine. 
Mi pare che la tua ultima risposta manchi di obiettività: non ho mai affermato che "a" e le derivate preposizioni articolate fossero sbagliate (anzi!), al contrario di te che, con tanta certezza, hai ribadito quanto la preposizione "in" sia scorretta. Ora, vogliamo riportare, per correttezza, la risposta completa del linguista? 


> Premesso che l'uso in "in" e "alla" è ugualmente corretto e che la preferenza di uno rispetto all'altro dipende dal gusto e dall'eleganza del suono, occorre fare una  distinzione. Con i verbi di movimento tale alternanza è di consuetudine. Con gli altri verbi non sempre. Nel caso di "lavorare" addirittura l'alternanza dovrebbe esserci tra "a" e "per" (che è preferibile). Dunque "lavoro per la (o alla) Telecom", "lavoro per il (o al) Corriere", "lavoro per l'Espresso (all'Espresso)".



Tanto sbagliata, quindi, non parrebbe. Anzi, per dirla tutta, ho l'impressione che il condizionale usato dal linguista persino per la scelta delle alternative, lasci intravedere una speranza per la preposizione "in" da te tanto mortificata!
Anzi, sempre considerando la risposta del linguista, oserei presuntuosamente dire che la scelta della preposizione "in", rispetto alle altre prese in considerazione, dipenda non solo dal gusto e dall'eleganza del suono, ma anche dalla diversa sfumatura di coinvolgimento che il parlante vuole imprimere all'affermazione riferendosi al proprio ambiente di lavoro (parere che ho cercato di spiegare nel post # 15).  

Forse mi spiego meglio con un esempio:
"Lavorare alla Banca d'Italia" o "Lavorare per la Banca d'Italia" sono espressioni che, per quanto mi riguarda, esprimono il medesimo significato (lavorare per un'istituzione), aggiungo che ho una preferenza per la preposizione "per". 
"Lavorare in Banca d'Italia" ha, per me, un altro significato e rimango del parere che sia una libera scelta del parlante stabilire se esprimere per chi o presso chi lavora o, piuttosto, richiamare il tipo di ambiente lavorativo in cui si muove (diverso coinvolgimento del parlante).

La preposizione "in" implica un "messaggio" diverso rispetto alle preposizione "al/alla" o "per" ma, non per questo, deve essere definita scorretta, non trovi?
Come in questi casi ...

"Lavorare in Banca d'Italia" ... in un ambiente prestigioso?
"Lavorare in IKEA" ... in un ambiente giovane?
"Lavorare in Novartis" ... in un ambiente stimolante?
"Lavorare in Granarolo" ... in un ambiente dinamico?
"Lavorare in MediaWorld" ... in un ambiente stressante?


----------



## ohbice

Ho lavorato in Siemens, in effetti, in passato; alla Fiat mai. Ora lavoro per una piccola società in provincia di Milano.
p

Edit: Dimenticavo: quand'ero giovane ho lavorato dai miei


----------



## giginho

Ciao a tutti!

Come si suole dire: ci metto il carico da 11:

Lavorare *per*

L'utilizzo del per è, secondo me, quasi obbligato in caso il parlante sia un consulente che, per un certo periodo, presta i propri servizi per una certa azienda ma non ne è assunto né parte integrante.

Come la vedete?

Bice: sei consulente per questa azienda in prov di Milano?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Cari amici,

Mi sembra che:
- L'argomento sia stato dibattuto a sufficienza.
- Gli intenventi siano diventati progressivamente sempre più lunghi e meno pertinenti, purtroppo.

quindi la discussione termina qui.


----------

